
TV really is dead: no TV schedule on CNN homepage? - Tichy
http://www.cnn.com/
======
Tichy
Is this an example of the worst web design ever? I would have thought the most
obvious reason to visit CNN's homepage would be to find a schedule of upcoming
tv "shows". But it is nowhere to be found. What's more, the TV-text is also
switched off - is it just sheer arrogance, or does even CNN not belive in TV
anymore?

